# Timeline after roots...



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 14, 2007)

So as some know i was attempting to take clones off a budding mother plant... i checked today and i now have roots coming thru the rockwool cube... so my question is.. how long now until its revegged and ready to grow up????


----------



## Mutt (Jun 14, 2007)

reveg takes anywhere from 3-5 weeks depending on strain. 
For future thought....
I would leave plants in veg. Take 2 cuttings per plant (make sure you label) and root them, take the best and keep as a donor and flower the other. Then use the best clone for the donor (I have found in past esperience clones are much easier to control [size wise] than seed plants). Then you never have to worry about the stress that revegging causes as the plant will never switch to flower. You'll know the sex and what you want to keep and what you don't (male female wise)


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 14, 2007)

It wasnt my mother or it wouldnt have been in bud.. it was a friend who started to flower his mother off and end his grow..and i wanted to grab a couple cuttings... i got them abour 3 weeks into bud, one now has a good amount of roots coming out of the rockwool.. does this means its sucessfully revegged?? its been about 3weeks now...


----------



## Mutt (Jun 14, 2007)

yes, but I would leave that one in veg. and just take clones off of her....that way you have that pheno locked in and able to take more. I would let her sit for another week or so before taking anymore cuttings just to be on the safe side.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 14, 2007)

Its not big enough to take any cuttings or anything mutt.. it just looks like a little bud at the end of the stem... im trying to up load pictures... but im thinking i might run to walmart and grab another rubbermaid..and whip me up a 3 site DWC for the ones that have roots... should i still just run ph 5.5 water and no nutes??? or can i start 1/4 strength nutes... the other two were from seed. and they are on their first set of leaves past the round sun leaves..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 1, 2007)

Howdy !!!

I knew folks who took clones of flowering plants, grew clone to harvest...no veg period, just grew out the cloned bud...(they came around every august with a dixie cup and a rooted cutting for the southern window sill)

it would kinda cool to see a little matrix of colas, all under HPS and fed thru hydro....I have considered doing the same with my winter grow...sog-style...

as far as the clones from seedlings, mothers, or reveg ???   I have seen em all, and all work fine...some strains go hermie from the stress of a regeneration, but can be saved with a couple applications of a dose of REVERSE...

I have also heard it a "best idea" to clone directly from seedlings before sexing, sex the mom and go from there selecting the female clones...I find that a bit too much and just sex the seedlings and clone from there...I think, keeping Mums in veg box forever is a very good thing, taking cuttings and/or replacing as needed...


----------



## gottagrow_420 (Aug 3, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Its not big enough to take any cuttings or anything mutt.. it just looks like a little bud at the end of the stem... im trying to up load pictures... but im thinking i might run to walmart and grab another rubbermaid..and whip me up a 3 site DWC for the ones that have roots... should i still just run ph 5.5 water and no nutes??? or can i start 1/4 strength nutes... the other two were from seed. and they are on their first set of leaves past the round sun leaves..


 
Ok I do have experience with this and you should get that bad boy in whatever you are growing it in and wait till you see new growth before attempting anything else. Keep it under fluros if possible. I have had clones from a flowering mother with 4-6 inch roots go outside from under fluros and die within a day. It will still take 3-6 weeks to see new growth ever after roots are visible, all of the hairs will turn amber then a dark red then brown but the leaves should stay green. The new leaves will be more round and not have the seraded edge like an older leaf pattern. In my experience it can be frustrating waiting for this (it takes 2-3 times longer than from mother in veg) but once it starts growing expect an explosion and 2-3 main branches to come out of an old bud site. I have one that just took off a week ago I will get a picture on here later. Good Luck

PS I would hold off on the nutes if your growing in soil just water as you would a normal plant 2-3 days or when soil is dry. When it starts new growth and is visibly taking off you would be ok to hit it with something.


----------

